# crab lice



## sewmenitears

u


----------



## mollyL

I don't know if you can catch crabs from a toilet seat; I suppose if one sat down quite soon after another person did it could be possible. You can, though, definitely catch crabs from sheets and bedding and towels, and the way some hotels hardly clean and change the bed linens, I think that it is very possible. It is a bit strange that he was mysterious about it to you, but possibly he was afraid of the reaction you'd give him if he came right out and said, "Honey, I've got the crabs." If he has never cheated on you I would give him a free pass on this one; stranger things have happened.


----------



## tater03

I to have heard that you can get it from bed linens. But I really feel that if this is how he got it and did have to go to the dr for it he should have leveled with you. Not leveling with you to me is the reason you now have the doubts that you do.


----------



## draconis

Check out this site from the center for disease control

Division of Parasitic Diseases - Pubic Lice Infestation Fact Sheet

draconis


----------



## Green-Moo

Although it is technically possible, it's very unlikely that your husband caught genital lice from any source other than sexual contact. Coupled with his suspicious behaviour at the time, I'm afraid I'd suspect him of playing away. Bearing in mind how long this has been nagging at you, I guess you also suspect so. Sorry.


----------



## sewmenitears

k


----------



## draconis

sewmenitears said:


> thanks for the responses, I've gone on line to see what the facts are all say something similar but some say very unlikely to get Crab lice from linens. The fact he went to the Dr. first without telling me and then showed up with the Meds. has bothered me, also he did not have one on him, baffles me? How did I get them? Will I ever get an honest answer, he stated over and over he did not have sex with anyone. Ok if its linens how do you get crabs in bed if you have your Underpants on or Pjs? My husband had a past when he was younger, also when we were first Married he would rent Dirty movies and wanted me to watch them with him, I told him we diden't need that in our Marriage. Our Marriage is going down hill anyhow because he always resorts to name calling, its such a cycle he treats me bad therefore I hate having sex with him its a merry go round. then I think of the Crabs I got and I'm hoping I can nail him with it then if its over I won't feel so bad for ending the marriage.


if you are "looking" for a reason then you already have one, the fact that you want to have a clear mind about what you have been planning on and hoping for doesn't change much.

draconis


----------



## sewmenitears

t


----------



## draconis

Do you have proof he cheated on you? Maybe you gave the crabs to him he just took care of them first.

Point is you are looking for cheerleaders to say how right you are and how bad he is.

If you want it over dump the guy already.

What is it that you feel you have to justify it? In no court of law can you prove he cheated on you any more then he can prove you cheated on him.

draconis


----------



## sewmenitears

e


----------



## draconis

Look if you want to divorce him then no other reason is needed just do it. Otherwise it is a witch hunt, with less then expert people cheering you on.

You are out of love and trust with him. That is your reason.



> Rarely, infestation can be spread through contact with an infested person's bed linens, towels, or clothes.


That is from the Center for Disease Control. 

Your claim he cheated on you is from the crabs he may have had. You don't even know that he ever had them as when you checked he was clean. 

Then you ask "can you really catch it from linens... ?" The answer is yes you can.



> little more understanding and not so Judgemental.





> I'm hoping I can nail him with it then if its over I won't feel so bad for ending the marriage.


Just end it from what I see you have little to nothing left anyways and you can never get it back even if he proved himself right.

draconis


----------



## oceanbreeze

sewmenitears, 

sounds like you'll forgive him even if he cheated, but you want the respect of him being honest with you. you suspected this for a long time and a woman's intuition is always right! if he did or didn't cheat you'll never get an answer out of him. unless u pay for those lying test you would see on maury shows. 

assuming he did cheat and he knows that you're on to him, what next? what will you do if he admits to your suspicion? what do you want to happen next?


----------



## savannah

I don't have quite a real advise, just wanted to share a talk show I heard last week about women at gentelemen's clubs, that these women often are carriers, and a man called and said he got it from that! amazingly there was no sex involved, just the typical lap dance.... he was clothed....
But I suppose that is something common in that industry. Thought I would share, since I found that interesting to know, that people caught it that way!

Not to say yours went, but clearly, even w/o sex people can get infected under different circumstance!


----------



## Gus

When I was in the Army, we had a guy get them in town in the usual way and then sought treatment at the Battalion Aid Station. The PA sent letters home with all the married guys verifying that yes- because we slept in the same beds (not at the same time) and used the same toilets, it was a remote possiblity that we may actually be able to get them. That was nice of the PA to do that. Luckily, although the guy had them, nobody else got them.

Still- I infer from the letter sent home with us that it is possible, and the Army didn't want wives turning into a Lorena Bobbit over something innocent. This was about the same time and Ms. Lorena did her deed and we were all on edge!


----------



## yrrall1961

wow, i'm not even sure how i got to this web site? funny thing i have had crabs twice in my life. about 20 years ago and again 2 weeks ago. 20 years ago i was in okinawa half the platoon was infected. I HAD SEX WITH NO ONE! second time was 2 weeks ago not even sure how i cought it? within the incubation period of 7 -10 days all i did was go to the gym as usual and i probably cought them while fishing i did have to use a porta potty (we all know how clean they are) DIDN'T HAVE SEX WITH ANYONE THIS TIME EITHER! i'm not saying hubby is inocent of anything, but it has happened to me twice in my lifetime sex wasnt involved either time.


----------



## scotty

ditto crabs without sex. twice.


----------



## Liza

So there you have, more than one persons who caught it without sex. His actions do seem very suspicious though.


----------

